# eco- sale



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not associated with Big-Als, I'm just your average hobby nut.

I was just cruising on Big-Als web site and noticed this http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=20557;category_id=3145;pcid1=3349;pcid2=

In case this link doesn't work the eco complete is on sale for 24.99 from 39.99 (thats in Canadian) - To me that's a too big a discount to take a face value - especially since I've read about some tainted eco stock.

Does anyone know what's up?

Frank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I deal with Big Al's a lot and know that they do have big discounts on some items. It is not uncommon for them to mark down a product $10-$15.

As far for the tainted Eco, that was in the past and I think that matter as been taken care of by the MFG.


----------



## PK1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I find prices on Big Al's Canadian website very much inflated compared to their US site which is why I stopped using them a while back. In this case, here are the prices for a bag of Eco:

- US site: $17.99 (~$21 Cdn)
- Canadian site: $24.99 after discount

You may want to consider the following sites in Canada, both of which are in Ontario. I don't think they have substrate, but I find their prices much more competitive for other stuff, and both offer great service:

www.mops.ca
www.petsandponds.com


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PK1...That is usually the norm between Canadian prices and prices in the United States. Prices always seem to be higher where you live than here. That is way BA & many other companies have separate sites for selling their products to different countries.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

PK1

Thank's, I do know about those other sites and would consider buying stuff from them if needed.

I just found it incredulous that a product that retails at 40 bucks is being sold for 25 (not complaining mind you)

btw - MOPS is selling flourite for 19.99 while BigAls has it for 29.99.

go figure 

Frank


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Astral,
Only problem even at the reduced canadian price is shipping. You will pay alot to have those bags shipped, probably making the discount look small. Many times a LFS will order eco for you. I had the tained eco, was getting off the chart po4 numbers and I couldn't keep a cory alive. The company was very good about sending me replacement bags and now everything is fine.


----------



## PK1 (Oct 4, 2005)

> PK1...That is usually the norm between Canadian prices and prices in the United States. Prices always seem to be higher where you live than here. That is way BA & many other companies have separate sites for selling their products to different countries.


I know, I live here afterall! :grin:

Here's an example to make my point. Prices are for a Eheim 2217 filter:
- Big Al's: $289.99
- Pets and Ponds: $189.99

All in Canadian Dollars.

We are not talking a 5-10% difference here!


----------

